# Baisse d'allocation Pôle Emploi



## loli33 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis inscrite chez Pole Emploi depuis l'été 2019.

Depuis environ un an, je travaillais avec 3 activités reprises et je percevais un complément de Pole Emploi chaque mois ou presque.

J'ai perdu mon plus petit contrat tout récemment, début juillet, et j'ai enchaîné aussitôt avec un nouveau contrat, plus gros. J'ai bien sûr transmis tous les docs à Pole Emploi (l'attestation de travail pour le contrat perdu, et les pages importantes du contrat de travail pour le nouveau contrat), qui apparaissent sur le site comme "pris en compte", et ce depuis début août.

Là... Je m'aperçois que mes droits ont sacrément diminué, puisque mon allocation nette journalière était de 66,72 euros, et qu'elle est désormais de 48,69 euros (ce qui, du coup, me prive désormais de toute indemnisation, même alors que le mois d'août constituera un mois à faible salaire puisque je déduis mes 3 semaines de congés du nouveau contrat...) 

J'ai découvert le nouveau montant de mon allocation sur la page d'accueil une fois connectée, mais je n'ai rien reçu de Pole Emploi, et mon dernier relevé de situation sur le site date du 22 juin (aucun courrier depuis)

Bref, je m'interroge, et compte tenu que je n'ai jamais réussi à avoir quelqu'un chez Pole Emploi quand j'ai tenté, 2 jours de suite, de les joindre fin juillet... Peut-être l'une d'entre vous pourra t'elle me dire si cette situation est habituelle et normale, ou si je dois m'aventurer à essayer de les joindre... Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nath57365 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'ai eu ce problème,  et du jour au lendemain plus rien de pôle emploi. Ils ont un nouveau mode de calcul qui réduit le tarif mais augmente la durée. Du coup ça change la donne, surtout quand on perd un petit contrat. Mais essayez quand même de les avoir au téléphone. Moi j ai eu quelqu un de compétent au bout de 2 mois d appel pour avoir une explication claire. Mais en attendant la perte de salaire est pour nous...

Bon courage


----------



## loli33 (28 Août 2022)

@Nath57365 : merci pour ta réponse. J'ai essayé de les joindre par téléphone, en vain. Du coup j'ai envoyé un mail à ma conseillère, elle m'a répondu (en 24h, par mail) qu'elle regarderait mon dossier courant semaine prochaine. Je viendrai donner des nouvelles, des fois que cela puisse intéresser des collègues.


----------

